# Nike (pronunciation)



## jose canas

cual es la pronunciacion correcta de la marca "nike"? tengo entendido q la e al final no se pronuncia,  ej. "date", "male", "made" la pronunciacion seria algoa asi: deit, meil, meid. y en "nike" en algunos comerciales de t.v. oigo que dicen "naiki" alguien me podria aclarar por favor.


----------



## Reina140

I would also say Nai ki or  Nai qui


----------



## Ms Missy

*Re: y en "nike" en algunos comerciales de t.v. oigo que dicen "naiki" alguien me podria aclarar por favor.*

The way you hear it on the TV and your interpretation, is the correct pronounciation.  I don't think there's a rule for this pronounciation.  It's probably because it's a commercial logo/trademark and doesn't have to follow usual grammar rules.  (I believe there's also a missle with that same name and pronounciation)


----------



## unspecified

"Nike" was anglicized from Greek (it's the proper name of the Greek Goddess of Victory), so the typical English pronounciation rules don't apply.


----------



## Redline2200

Hmm interesante....te digo que aunque soy nativo, jamás había pensado en lo que acabas de mencionar.  

Ms Missy tiene razón. No creo que haya una regla o algo así, pero sí que se pronuncia con "e" como oíste en los comerciales (naiki).


----------



## lazarus1907

La pronunciación de Nike no tiene sentido se mire por donde se mire, porque en griego antiguo tampoco se pronunciaba /naiki/, sino /nike:/ (en griego moderno creo que /niki/). Y luego tenemos:

like
pike
mike
bike
dike
hike
sike

todos ellos con el sonido final /aik/. Como siempre digo: El inglés se las ha apañado para transcribir "Jerez" como "Sherry", así que no hay nada de que extrañarse.


----------



## unspecified

> todos ellos con el sonido final /aik/. Como siempre digo: El inglés se las ha apañado para transcribir "Jerez" como "Sherry", así que no hay nada de que extrañarse.


Iba a decir algo asi al final de mi post, pero como ya habia dicho que era "anglicized" pensaba que era superfluo.


----------



## Ms Missy

lazarus1907 said:


> La pronunciación de Nike no tiene sentido se mire por donde se mire, porque en griego antiguo tampoco se pronunciaba /naiki/, sino /nike:/ (en griego moderno creo que /niki/). Y luego tenemos:
> 
> like
> pike
> mike
> bike
> dike
> hike
> sike
> 
> todos ellos con el sonido final /aik/. Como siempre digo: El inglés se las ha apañado para transcribir "Jerez" como "Sherry", así que no hay nada de que extrañarse.


 
lazurus, I don't read Spanish well enough to understand what you have written in response to this thread.  Are you agreeing or disagreeing with the pronounciations that the others have posted?  Are you saying that the correct pronounciation of "nike" should rhyme with _like, pike, mike_, etc?  

Missy


----------



## lazarus1907

Ms Missy said:


> lazurus, I don't read Spanish well enough to understand what you have written in response to this thread. Are you agreeing or disagreeing with the pronounciations that the others have posted? Are you saying that the correct pronounciation of "nike" should rhyme with _like, pike, mike_, etc?


Well... If English had a strictly logical spelling system, yes; but it doesn’t. The pronunciation of the word Nike doesn't follow the usual pattern that all those words I posted seem to follow, and its pronunciation is not the original Greek either, which makes me wonder why is it pronounced like that (probably there is no reason).


----------



## ziu

Sólo quiero añadir que en Inglaterra (o al menos donde yo vivo) siempre se pronunciaba Nike como "naik". No sé qué pasó pero un día todo el mundo empezó a pronunciarlo como "naiki". Curiosamente, algo similar pasó también con el nombre de otra marca de ropa deportiva: Adidas. Nosotros siempre lo pronunciábamos como "ad*i*das", pero hoy día casi todo el mundo dice "*á*didas". O sea, hemos acabado usando la pronunciación estadounidense en ambos casos... lo cual tampoco me parece mal dado que ambas son marcas estadounidenses y así se pronuncian allí.


----------



## lazarus1907

No solo ha pasado en Inglaterra, sino en otros países angloparlantes. 
Si me preguntaran cómo se pronuncia Nike en inglés contestaría sin dudarlo "naiki"; si me preguntaran por qué, respondería igual de rápido que no tiene lógica alguna.

Es curioso que, mientras la tecnología evoluciona, las lenguas no parecen perfeccionarse gran cosa; unas cosas mejoran y otras empeoran.


----------



## ziu

Sí, tienes razón, es interesante (no sabía que lo mismo había pasado también en otros países angloparlantes, por cierto).

Sólo agregar que yo personalmente sigo pronunciando "Nike" y "Adidas" como "naik" y "ad*i*das" respectivamente... seré un _Luddite_.


----------



## unspecified

ziu said:


> Sólo quiero añadir que en Inglaterra (o al menos donde yo vivo) siempre se pronunciaba Nike como "naik". No sé qué pasó pero un día todo el mundo empezó a pronunciarlo como "naiki". Curiosamente, algo similar pasó también con el nombre de otra marca de ropa deportiva: Adidas. Nosotros siempre lo pronunciábamos como "ad*i*das", pero hoy día casi todo el mundo dice "*á*didas". O sea, hemos acabado usando la pronunciación estadounidense en ambos casos... lo cual tampoco me parece mal dado que ambas son marcas estadounidenses y así se pronuncian allí.



Adidas es de Alemania, no EU.  Tampoco lo pronucio como "*á*didas," sino "ad*i*das" (pero me parece que en otros lugares se lo dice asi) y creo que es asi por todo estados unidos...


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Nunca he dicho ni he escuchado "ádidas". Siempre "ad*i*das". tal vez no me haya dado cuenta, pero si oyera a alguien decirlo así, supondría que no supieran mucho sobre el fútbol o que fuera alguien sin contacto con la cultura actual (... y la de hace 20 años jejeje).

De todas formas, en España no importa porque parece que Adidas se pronuncia Kappa jajajaj


----------



## ziu

Vale, gracias por el dato . Creía que Adidas era una marca estadounidense y que la mayoría de la gente allí pronunciaba su nombre como "ádidas"... pero ya veo que no. Por lo menos creo haber acertado con lo de Nike.


----------



## Redline2200

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Nunca he dicho ni he escuchado "ádidas". Siempre "ad*i*das". tal vez no me haya dado cuenta, pero si oyera a alguien decirlo así, supondría que no supieran mucho sobre el fútbol o que fuera alguien sin contacto con la cultura actual (... y la de hace 20 años jejeje).


 
Estoy de acuerdo 100%.


----------



## ziu

Por cierto, en Inglaterra sabemos mucho del fútbol (a diferencia de en ciertos otros países ) y diría que hoy día la mayoría de la gente aquí dice "*á*didas"... pero antes no. Sería interesante saber cómo se dice Adidas en alemán, ya que tal vez el cambio de pronunciación tenga algo que ver con eso.


----------



## Redline2200

No estaba tratando de decir que los británicos que saben nada de fútbol (por supuesto fútbol acá en EEUU no significa nada, no nos importa.....es obvio que saben más que nosotros sobre ese tema), sino que si hubiera una persona *acá* que lo pronunciara así, sonaría muy extraño y yo diría que no saben mucho de nuestra cultura y forma de pronunciar esa palabra.


----------



## ziu

Tranquilo, sólo era una pequeña broma lo del fútbol . El que uno no sepa cómo se pronuncia el nombre de una marca de ropa deportiva en un país determinado no es exactamente una buena medida de cuánto sabe sobre la cultura de ese país, en mi humilde opinión. Ya veo que no se pronuncia Adidas como ádidas en EE.UU (creía, erróneamente, que sí), pero tampoco solía pronunciarse de esa manera aquí... y no sé a qué se debió el cambio. Como mencioné, aquí solíamos decir "Nike" como "naik", pero ahora lo decimos igual que lo decís allí. Pues por eso pensé que lo mismo había pasado con Adidas... resulta que no.


----------



## Redline2200

No hard feelings my English-speaking brother  .



ziu said:


> El que uno no sepa cómo se pronuncia el nombre de una marca de ropa deportiva en un país determinado no es exactamente una buena medida de cuánto sabe sobre la cultura de ese país, en mi humilde opinión.


 
La verdad es que estoy de acuerdo contigo, sólo dije eso porque Adidas es una marca tan popular y tan común acá (igual que en Inglaterra, me imagino) que si una persona nunca ha oído la pronunciación de Adidas, yo diría que a esa persona no le importa la cultura mucho, o sea, no le importan las cosas que tienen mucho que ver con la cultura (ie deportes, la televisión porque siempre se ven esos comerciales, o ropa popular).
No es algo malo, sólo no le importan esas cosas. 

Pero como dijiste, es probable que eso no sea la _mejor_ forma de determinar cuánto sabe una persona de la cultura, jaja
¡Espero que lo que digo esté claro y que no pienses que soy sólo un americano creído!


----------



## i heart queso

Just to stick a Canadian in, I have to say that when I was young (and actually still today) we never knew whether to say "naik" or "naiki".  No one was sure of the correct pronunciation... I suppose we didn't watch enough television.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

ziu said:


> Por cierto, en Inglaterra sabemos mucho del fútbol (a diferencia de en ciertos otros países ) y diría que hoy día la mayoría de la gente aquí dice "*á*didas"... pero antes no. Sería interesante saber cómo se dice Adidas en alemán, ya que tal vez el cambio de pronunciación tenga algo que ver con eso.


 
Hable' de EEUU.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

ziu said:


> Tranquilo, sólo era una pequeña broma lo del fútbol . El que uno no sepa cómo se pronuncia el nombre de una marca de ropa deportiva en un país determinado no es exactamente una buena medida de cuánto sabe sobre la cultura de ese país, en mi humilde opinión. Ya veo que no se pronuncia Adidas como ádidas en EE.UU (creía, erróneamente, que sí), pero tampoco solía pronunciarse de esa manera aquí... y no sé a qué se debió el cambio. Como mencioné, aquí solíamos decir "Nike" como "naik", pero ahora lo decimos igual que lo decís allí. Pues por eso pensé que lo mismo había pasado con Adidas... resulta que no.


 
Aqui, si se presta mucha atencion al futbol (y es gringo cien por cien) y no pronuncia Adidas de la forma que todo el mundo lo pronuncia, efectivamente no sabe mucho de la cultura futbolista (menos alguna rara excepcion).  Pero, si se pronuncia en la forma normal, no dice nada de su conocimiento del deporte.  Solo dice que es un americano normal (y, de ser asi, seguramente no sabe mucho ).


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

i heart queso said:


> Just to stick a Canadian in, I have to say that when I was young (and actually still today) we never knew whether to say "naik" or "naiki". No one was sure of the correct pronunciation... I suppose we didn't watch enough television.


 
El Canada es el mejor de los dos mundos.  Se puede escribir color o colour, organize o organise, etc...  Aunque alguien me dijo que depende de la provincia, que en la Colombia Britanica se tiende a escribir las palablras mas de la forma britanica y en Alberta mas de la forma estadounidense... es verdad?

Por cierto, como decis adidas?


----------



## mikejl

a todo esto, nike, significa algo, o alguien sabe de donde origina su nombre?


----------



## Jellby

mikejl said:


> a todo esto, nike, significa algo, o alguien sabe de donde origina su nombre?



Es la diosa griega de la victoria (no sé si significa "victoria" como tal), y se debería pronunciar "niqué". Es famosa la Niké (o Victoria) de Samotracia, por ejemplo. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niké


----------



## Ms Missy

I had heard both words (Nike and Adidas) spoken orally in a variety of TV commercials for the Sports footwear, at the same time that the written words were on the screen.  So I just took both pronounciations for granted without even thinking about the inconsistant spelling.  But this is just one example of the inconsistencies in English spelling versus the pronounciation.

I've even had experiences where someone would dictate how their last name was to be pronounced, regardless of the spelling!


----------



## i heart queso

Haghenschlapfter said:


> El Canada es el mejor de los dos mundos.  Se puede escribir color o colour, organize o organise, etc...  Aunque alguien me dijo que depende de la provincia, que en la Colombia Britanica se tiende a escribir las palablras mas de la forma britanica y en Alberta mas de la forma estadounidense... es verdad?
> 
> Por cierto, como decis adidas?



Pues... no sé si eso de los cambios entre esas dos provincias son así, primero porque están juntas y también porque no vivo allí, pero puede ser que sí.  Yo, de Ontario, escribo palabras por la mayor parte de las dos maneras, sin fijarme mucho, con excepción de "colour".  jeje pero ya estoy empezando otro hilo...

Adidas, que yo sepa, siempre pronunciamos "Adídas".  saludos y gracias por el interés


----------



## meruru

ziu said:


> Sólo quiero añadir que en Inglaterra (o al menos donde yo vivo) siempre se pronunciaba Nike como "naik". No sé qué pasó pero un día todo el mundo empezó a pronunciarlo como "naiki". Curiosamente, algo similar pasó también con el nombre de otra marca de ropa deportiva: Adidas. Nosotros siempre lo pronunciábamos como "ad*i*das", pero hoy día casi todo el mundo dice "*á*didas". O sea, hemos acabado usando la pronunciación estadounidense en ambos casos... lo cual tampoco me parece mal dado que ambas son marcas estadounidenses y así se pronuncian allí.


Tengo entendido que adidas es una empresa alemana.


----------



## nacsan

Estuve leyendo y adidas en alemania es ad*i*das en UK se pronuncia ádidas así que supongo que la correcta forma de pronunciarlo sería ad*i*das, aunque la pronunciación ádidas no esta tan mal, porque su nombre refiere a su fundador Adolf Dassler, "Adi" Dassler, AdiDas, y su apod era Adi no Adí.


----------



## funnyhat

lazarus1907 said:


> Well... If English had a strictly logical spelling system, yes; but it doesn’t. The pronunciation of the word Nike doesn't follow the usual pattern that all those words I posted seem to follow, and its pronunciation is not the original Greek either, which makes me wonder why is it pronounced like that (probably there is no reason).



The difference has to do with the source language.  _Nike _came from Greek, and for all words of Greek origin, the final "e" is pronounced as "ee".  (For instance, _Hecate _is pronounced "heck-uh-tee" and _Hades _is pronounced "hay-deez".)  

This rule only applies to words from Greek.  Words like _kite, bike, _etc. are Anglo-Saxon and their pronunciation evolved differently.


----------



## Clemensia

ziu said:


> Por cierto, en Inglaterra sabemos mucho del fútbol (a diferencia de en ciertos otros países ) y diría que hoy día la mayoría de la gente aquí dice "*á*didas"... pero antes no. Sería interesante saber cómo se dice Adidas en alemán, ya que tal vez el cambio de pronunciación tenga algo que ver con eso.




Se que este post es un poco viejo pero ahí les va: Originalmente Adolf Dassler y su hermano Rudolf fundaron una empresa de zapatos deportivos, tiempo después Rudolf dejó la empresa para crear Puma (que originalmente se llamaba RuDa) y *Adi Das*sler registró su compañía bajo el nombre *adidas*. Así que comercialmente se llama ad*i*das, y no sería incorrecto decirle *á*didas.


----------



## Mackinder

I say /naik/ 

Source: shoes


----------



## INFOJACK

Nike , Mike se pronuncian igual a veces se les pronuncia maiki en vez de maik por cariño y eso pasó con la marca.


----------



## castellano2

*


Clemensia said:



			Se que este post es un poco viejo pero ahí les va: Originalmente Adolf Dassler y su hermano Rudolf fundaron una empresa de zapatos deportivos, tiempo después Rudolf dejó la empresa para crear Puma (que originalmente se llamaba RuDa) y Adi Dassler registró su compañía bajo el nombre adidas. Así que comercialmente se llama adidas, y no sería incorrecto decirle ádidas.
		
Click to expand...

*


En un país hispanoparlante sí sería incorrecto decir "ádidas", porque en una palabra compuesta *en nuestro idioma se conserva el acento de la segunda*. O sea, salvo que queramos ser serviles a otros idiomas, y no respetuosos del nuestro, debe decirse "Adidás".

Algo similar puede decirse de Nike. Nosotros tenemos dos modos legítimos de pronunciar esas letras: en el idioma original, pero en griego moderno, /níqui/. (En griego antiguo está debatido, y nadie ha podido presentar grabaciones de sonido que atestigüen en favor de unas u otras posturas.)

Y *en castellano*, o sea nuestro idioma, no hay lugar a confusión alguna: se pronuncia /níque/. En cuanto a cómo pronuncian esas u otras palabras, en otras naciones y hablando otras lenguas, no es algo que debiera influirnos o afectarnos.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

castellano2 said:


> Y *en castellano*, o sea nuestro idioma, no hay lugar a confusión alguna: se pronuncia /níque/. En cuanto a cómo pronuncian esas u otras palabras, en otras naciones y hablando otras lenguas, no es algo que debiera influirnos o afectarnos.



Me parece que el único país de lengua castellana que se niega a pronunciar las palabras inglesas con su fonética original, es España. Y se debe a que los españoles sienten que al hacerlo estarían haciendo un ridículo. De manera que, Spiderman no lo pronuncian como "zpáiderman", sino como "Espíderman", pero en otros países sí se intenta hacer la pronunciación de la fonética inglesa, ya que sucede lo contrario, se ridiculiza a quien no lo haga.

Hace poco vi un video (_vídeo, _en España) de españoles que hablaban de este asunto, y lo más curioso -e irónico- es que al final de la grabación piden a los espectadores de Youtube que les otorguen un "laic" (like), no dijeron "lique", como se esperaría de un español (me acordé de esto porque _nike _y _like _tienen las mismas vocales).

Yo a esas marcas siempre las he llamado "naic" y "ad*i*das", aunque sí me ha tomado de sorpresa el cambio a "naiqui" que se le da actualmente.


----------



## Xamayca

In my country it is pronounced as naik never naiki.


----------



## castellano2

MiguelitOOO said:


> Me parece que el único país de lengua castellana que se niega a pronunciar las palabras inglesas con su fonética original, es España.
> 
> "Nike" no es una palabra inglesa: es una palabra griega.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

castellano2 said:


> "Nike" no es una palabra inglesa: es una palabra griega.



Solamente si te refieres a "Nike" como el nombre de la diosa griega, pero en este hilo estamos abordando el nombre de una marca comercial de calzado, que aunque provenga del de la diosa, está obviamente en inglés. Es como si _Charles _lo pronunciáramos como _Carlos_.


----------



## Forero

funnyhat said:


> The difference has to do with the source language.  _Nike _came from Greek, and for all words of Greek origin, the final "e" is pronounced as "ee".  (For instance, _Hecate _is pronounced "heck-uh-tee" and _Hades _is pronounced "hay-deez".)
> 
> This rule only applies to words from Greek.  Words like _kite, bike, _etc. are Anglo-Saxon and their pronunciation evolved differently.




El nombre de la marca se pronuncia igual que el nombre de la diosa griega. La reglas de pronunciación son las mismas que se usan para pronunciar vocablos griegos y latines en religión, ley, y las ciencias, en todo el mundo angloparlante, un sistema que puede llamarse "Angloclásico".

Las "equivalencias" entre sonidos se han usado durante siglos, pero todos los sonidos vocales en inglés se han cambiado por esos siglos. Hoy en día "long _e_" se pronuncia "ee" (como _i_, más o menos), y "long _i_" se pronuncia "aye" (como _ai_, más o menos).

(No importa que "long _e_" y "long _i_" ya se pronuncian físicamente más cortos en ciertas palabras que "short _e_" y "short _i_" en otras.)

Los mismos sonidos vocales se usan en, por ejemplo, _Psyche_ y _Aphrodite_.

Curiosamente, conozco a dos mujeres con el nombre griego _Nike_ (sus padres son griegos). En inglés la una lo pronuncia "Nicky", y la otra lo pronuncia "Vicky". (En griego las dos pronuncian su nombre como se escribe en griego— "Niqui"/"Ñichi", aproximadamente.)


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Forero said:


> El nombre de la marca se pronuncia igual que el nombre de la diosa griega.


¿Si estás de acuerdo que estamos confundidos sobre si debemos decir "naiqui" o "naic"?, y ahora dices que "nicky", lo cual obviamente _la mayoría_ de norteamericanos y británicos no pronunciaría para mencionar la marca de zapatos.


----------



## Forero

MiguelitOOO said:


> ¿Si estás de acuerdo que estamos confundidos sobre si debemos decir "naiqui" o "naic"?, y ahora dices que "nicky", lo cual obviamente _la mayoría_ de norteamericanos y británicos no pronunciaría para mencionar la marca de zapatos.


Todo depende del origen de la palabra. Si es inglés nativo o naturalizado en inglés, es "Naik". Si es una palabra clásica, como el nombre de la diosa, es "Naiki". Y si es un nombre propio extrangero que debe de ser "Niqui", se convierte en "Nicky", como el diminutivo de "Nicholas", o en "Vicky", como el diminutivo de "Victoria", lo que significa en griego.


----------



## chismosón

Llego muy a destiempo a este foro y lo hice porque hace unos días me topé en YouTube con un video explicando la correcta pronunciación de ciertas marcas en Inglés, entre ellas Nike, Sears, McDonalds, Walmart, en todas ellas se respetó la pronunciación en inglés estadounidense. Pronunciando Nike como Naiky, debido a ser el nombre de una diosa griega.
Si tratamos de ser correctos, las marcas Sears, McDonalds, Walmart provienen de apellidos y todas se pronuncian de acuerdo a la pronunciación del apellido, por lo tanto Nike no debe obedecer a la pronunciación anglosajona de un nombre griego. Por lo que si en español o castellano decimos Zeus en lugar de ("zus") por qué no decir Nike en lugar de "naiki", o digamos Niki.


----------



## INFOJACK

se pronuncia asi por cariño a la marca, a los niños llamados mike se le dice asi en inglés, es un modismo. (mikee, en español maiki)


----------



## Nuaj Balpo

INFOJACK said:


> se pronuncia asi por cariño a la marca, a los niños llamados mike se le dice asi en inglés, es un modismo. (mikee, en español maiki)



Esto es informacion official? hasta donde yo se el nombre de la marca siempre se pronuncio como "Naiki"


----------



## Forero

INFOJACK said:


> se pronuncia asi por cariño a la marca, a los niños llamados mike se le dice asi en inglés, es un modismo. (mikee, en español maiki)


Lógico, pero incorrecto.


----------



## Doraemon-

Cuando se llama "maiki" a los Mike, se escribe Mikey, ¿no?.
Yo veo muy lógica la pronunciación de "nike" como /'nai.ki/ viniendo del griego. Las palabras de origen germánico o francés perdieron la e final antes del cambio vocálico de i tónica a ai, las griegas no.
La palabra griega "arche" (arjé en castellano) en inglés es más o menos /'a:.ki/.
"Arete" (areté en castellano) en inglés se lee /'æ.ri.ti/ (más o menos).
La e final como se ve no se convierte en sorda en inglés en palabras griegas. Lo lógico por tanto es que un 'nike' griego se pronouncie así, /'nai.ki/


----------



## Nuaj Balpo

Pero estamos hablando de un nombre propio, en esta caso una marca, las reglas de pronunciacion no necesariamente aplican en esos casos.


----------



## Forero

Nuaj Balpo said:


> Pero estamos hablando de un nombre propio, en est*e* caso una marca, las reglas de pronunciacion no necesariamente aplican en esos casos.


Tienes razón en que la pronunciación depende de muchas cosas y lo más importante es cómo lo pronuncian los que controlan la marca.

Ese Michelle o Michael o cómo lo nombrara su mamá puede deletrear su propio nombre como quiera. Y algún Smythe puede pronunciar su nombre como Dllouns si quiere.

Efectivamente, yo habría pronunciado _Nike_ como "Naik" porque parece "Mike" con "N" en vez de "M". Pero los que controlan la marca lo pronuncian "Naiki" por verlo como el nombre de la diosa griega cuyo nombre en inglés es "Nike" pronunciado "Naiki".


----------

